# Log hauling on the cheap



## treemendous (Aug 23, 2007)

For those trying to figure out how to move logs without spending 10+K$ on a hydraulic trailer here is my system.

The pictures are attached.

It's a bit primitive but works. Works best with 2 people, one to crank/lift, one to peavey it up a little.

I welded some anchor points on either side of the trailer.

Welded a steel plate to the frame and drilled 4 holes(F.U.N.). 

Bolted the crane with the idea of being able to use it on the other side, but never have. 

It's mounted on the drivers side so I can load from the curb side.

Standard 3/16 winch cable with a carabiner and some cable clamps to make the "V" cable which the log is rolled onto.

I have cheap fenders which are just bolted on with 2 bolts, and come off easy.

Ramps on the side could be anything. Something that gets the log over the tires is good. 4x4s would work, but these ramps with the angle iron are handy as the log rests on the steps a little and is easier to reposition if necessary.

Multiple cables can be used to load multiple layers of logs, depending on weight of course.

The trailer I bought for $1500 years ago used. New tires $100 Fenders $40
Steel $50 Hardware$80(incl straps) Crane/winch $120 Welding/paint$100
So for about $2k I have a fully functional log loading trailer. I still use the trailer for everything else, hauling tractor, lumber, with sides 2 cords or lots of chips.

Hope this helps!


----------



## BobL (Aug 23, 2007)

Nice setup you have there 

I've was thinking about something maybe based around a 4 wheeled boat trailer chassis and winching the logs in from the back up a skid/ramp but your setup seems to use a much smaller (and cheaper) winch than I had in mind. Seeing as you seem to be able to lift them over the wheels even with that small winch I think that your way may be simpler.

Cheers


----------



## MJR (Aug 23, 2007)

I like it. The cables rubbing on the sides of the trailer makes me a little nervous. I am a lot more safety concerned lately after a chain broke on me taking down a large Ash this summer. Maybe install some rollers on the sides? Also, most of the truck cranes I have seen have a 1000lb rating. What is the rating on yours and where did you get it? Thanks. Good job!

Following are rollers from Northern Tool I have had good luck with.

Roller and Bracket Set
Mount one roller with bracket on a stand to hold long planks in your workshop. mount several on a table or plank to create conveyor tracks that roll stock easily into machinery or to move boxes. Heavy duty steel bracket base has two 1/4in. diameter mounting holes. 2 1/4in. diameter bearing roller is 17 1/2in. wide.

Overall Rating 
5 / 5 

2 of 2 would recommend this product to a friend. 
See all reviews below Write a review 







Item# 11295

Only $9.99
Guaranteed Lowest Price

Qty 






In Stock
Ship Wt. 6.0 lbs


----------



## Adkpk (Aug 23, 2007)

Nice looking set up, treemendous. I would be careful of those cables snapping. In the winching world they recommend laying a thick blanket over it but that would be hard with the angle there at. Thanks for posting. Ideas.


----------



## treemendous (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks,

The cable does go over the edge of the trailer, but it is on the wood. That cable does not move/rub just has an angle change. The only running line is from the little crane. The crane is a 1/2 ton which is 1000 lb. Its been more than adequate since the log is rolling up the ramps. I've loaded a lot larger logs than in the pictures and haven't had to crank too hard on the hand winch. 

Main advantage of this is loading curbside or driveways. If you can get beside the log there is no skidding/dragging a heavy log and damaging the ground or dirtying the log.

Still a work in progress. Going to add more anchor points for shorter logs.

Going to get a winch to mount in the receiver hitch of truck for skidding logs that I can't drive up to.


(sorry about the picture size, I'll learn about that later).


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Aug 24, 2007)

Cool rig!


----------



## Al Smith (Aug 25, 2007)

That is a clever idea,I'll give you that one.Those however are rather small logs,easily handled by a tractor or skid loader.Of course one would have to have a tractor or skid loader .

The basics of "side hauling" goes back as far as men have ever tried to move logs out of the woods on wheeled carts.The power source has changed with the times of course.My maternal grandfather used a team of big Belgian draft horses for power in the '40's.Some 50 odd years later,his grandson,yours truely used an old Feurgeson tractor and got the same results.

I do have a portable crane,similar to the one posted,rated for 1 ton that I had thought of doing basically the same type thing as what was posted.


----------



## sawyerDave (Aug 25, 2007)

*I recognize that crane*

he bought it on sale at Harbor freight for $99.00. At least that's what I paid for mine, that I mounted on the side of my woodmizer Lt-15 mill. I had problems with that winch, though, wound into a big snag, so I removed it and welded a chain hook to the end of the boom. Of course, I am not using it in the same way as you, and can get by without the winch! It's good to see another American-Chinese-I P engineered rig in use!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## John Ellison (Aug 25, 2007)

Parbuckeling is also a good way to move a huge log across a lawn with little or no equipment (pickup, mule or several body builders) and not put a scratch on it. Be careful rolling logs on sloping ground though, they can get away from you.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## treemendous (Aug 25, 2007)

Yes it is from Harbor freight

Couldn't beat the price, especially for an experiment.

Right, Parbuckling, I've think I've heard the term before. Thank-you

This system does work for heavier logs too, these were just nearby my house and for free, so I took the camera along.

Any Ideas for improvements/add ons? Still on the cheap of course


----------



## Al Smith (Aug 26, 2007)

Well,I've heard of parboiling but never parbuckling.I suppose it's a regional term for rolling a log.Not to be confused with "sawing logs" a little term my wife uses to descibe my sleeping habits.


----------



## 046 (Aug 26, 2007)

clever idea! what's the ratings of axles? length of trailer?


----------

